# Estallidos de la secadora



## poseidon9000 (May 31, 2013)

Saludos, tengo una secadora newpol de hace unos tres años pero con muy poco uso y despues de secar la ropa ( lo hace bien) y al apagar el aparato empieza a dar unos estallidos exactamente como si pusieran unos petardos detrás asi que tengo que desenchufarla, ¿ a que puede ser debido? ¿humedad?. 

La he limpiado y también los filtros que lleva y sigue igual.


----------



## osotronico (Jul 4, 2013)

amigo has revisado el cable de alimentacion? puede estar cortado en algun lado y te esta produciendo un cortocircuito. con cuidado tendrias que seguir desde el enchufe hacia adentro la secadora, revisa el bobinado del motor y fijate si (por algun lado) se esta filtrando el agua hacia el motor. repito, lo primero revisa el cable..
contame como te fue.


----------



## poseidon9000 (Jul 6, 2013)

gracias por contestar.
He seguido el cable pero parece estar bien.No he podido abrir la secadora porque no tengo la llave necesaria. Cuando la consiga y la abra te digo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2013)

Seguramente sean TORX


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jul 10, 2013)

2 m el dijo llaves seguro que son exagonales de 7 o 8 milimetros


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2013)

Claro , también podrían ser Hexagonales . . .


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jul 14, 2013)

algunos tornillos no tienen la estria solo el hexagono


----------

